# Water Bottles, Canteens, Thermos, etc. What do you use? What is the BEST Stainless Steel/Non Toxic? Is there such a thing as a SAFE plastic one?



## countryangels (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello!

I feel like I'm going in circles trying to find the best water bottle or canteen








What do you use?
Is there a stainless steel canteen, thermos or water bottle for children & or adults that are not made in China?
I heard that even the stainless steel from China has some toxic issues, not sure....

Is there a plastic one that is NOT toxic, that does not leach out chemicals?
If you want to avoid plastic bottles, aluminum containers, toxic containers,
what do you use? What do you take to the park? To a sporting event?
What do your children take to school? Water bottle & lunch box?
Please give me your opinions, ideas, names, brands, links, etc.
By the way, I had no idea where to post this, but since it has to do
with food & liquids, and how to carry them in the healthiest way possible









Thank you!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I use Kleen Kanteen. I am not sure where they are made, but I trust that they won't leach chemicals.

I have the 27 ounce and the 40 ounce that I take to work. DD has a 12 that she uses when we go out.

http://www.amazon.com/Klean-Kanteen-...3608974&sr=8-1


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Kleen Kanteen are made in China. Personallly, we use nalgene/guyot designs 38oz stainless steel water bottles for me & DH. DS1 has thermos brand foogo sippies & straw cups. I'm far less worried about stainless steel thats made in china than I am any other type of bottle aside from glass.. and I'm just not OK w/ glass bottles in my car, not with little kids anyhow!! Everyting "leaches" something - there is no totally inert material. Even glass & rock degrades eventually.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

We use Klean Kanteens. They are made in China, but I'm comfortable with that (I don't believe EVERYTHING made is China is bad). They have been tested by other companies--including the notorious Sigg--and they leach small amount of non-toxic metals. Like calcium. Again, I'm comfortable with that. It's possible to get leaching out of any material, including glass (think lead crystal), but stainless steel is relatively inert.

Before Sigg's BPA issues even came out, we avoided them. My husband's (he's a scientist) opinion is that epoxy linings (basically plastic) were not as safe as stainless steel, no matter what the country of origin.

I avoid most plastics just because they all eventually leach under certain conditions (i.e. inside your hot car). I'm okay with drinking out of plastics or using straws, but I dislike carrying/storing water in them.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We use Kleen Kanteens. I know they're made in Chine, and I'm ok with it in this case. It holds up wonderfully! I avoid the Nalgene brand because they are THE major producer of animal restraints used for animal testing.

I also have a Camelback plastic bottle (No BPA, 32oz) that I use on occasion.


----------



## countryangels (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you all for your help!
If anyone else has experience with these or others please chime in









I read somewhere that the L.L.BEAN ones had a metallic taste (after drinking water from them)







And I found out they were made in China.
I was hoping to find one made in the US without any aftertaste.
I also read a long time ago that the best/safest stainless steel was made in
Germany, are there any of these water bottles, canteens made in Germany ?

It makes me sad to think that everything leaches something into
what we drink









Thank you for your input!


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I would prefer if I could buy a fair trade stainless steel but thus far, Kleen Kanteen is what I've found. I too am comfortable with it in terms of leaching etc. We've been using ours for several years now with no issues at all (sometimes carrying juices in them too). We don't have weird tastes or anything, even after having juices and milk in them (obviously wash well after use).

They can make all the claims they want about how the new improved plastic doesn't have any dangerous chemicals leaching -- I just don't trust it. So, many are BPA free now, but what do they still have in them? And, after SiGG had their big "well, actually, we did have BPA leaching out of our bottles" moment earlier this year, I don't really trust their product much.


----------

